# General > Hobbies >  Help for learning sewing and knitting

## julyest

I am keen in starting sewing projects, got machine but could do with some help in learning techniques, best fabrics to use etcIs there anybody willing to spend time teaching me ?Also starting knitting but got stuck after few mistakes and cannot go back...any helpers with patience will be appreciated ?PM me please, thanks.
Note i am in thurso

----------


## roadbowler

what kinda mistakes on the knitting? can you just unknit back to the point before the mistake? you could  always go to the row above mistake and carefully put the whole row of stitches on separate needle then unravel. lotsa youtube instructional vids.

----------


## AnneCollier57

hi Anne here from Tickettyboo, I am starting workshops for sewing, knitting and crochet, get in touch and I will let you know dates 01955 611240 tboogroats@btinternt.com

----------

